# Carpool for London frag fest



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

PEWPEW Dave had a great idea yesterday, lets start a carpool list for the lodon frag fest! I'll be driving typezero, Flazky and my frags but Iam sure Alex and JT will have some room.

*http://www.londonfragfest.ca*

*Date:* June 1, 2013
*Times:* Vendor setup at 10am-12am, Public open 12-4pm. 
*Location: *The Legion building just off Colonel Talbot Road, north of both the 401 and the 402. 7097 Kilbourne Road, London Ontario N6P 1R2

There will be a cash bar and a cash BBQ put on by the Legion.









PEWPEW!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

My G/F and I may be down for that, will talk to her this weekend. I am from London, so I know the city inside-out.

Great idea for sure!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking for Taipan carpool master! 
James that would be awesome! I wanna get more Torontoian hobbyist involved! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

As much as I would like to do this, I will be taking the time to visit family. So, I won't be taking passengers. 

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, all these sellers under one roof. I am definitely interested 

I can drive if needed.

But I am only a buyer, so I will go there around noon.

I can pick up frags for people who are not going, but please make arrangements with seller for payment.

I currently have 3 spots available.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave for stepping up! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im going alone so anyone interested pm me.....


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

This is going to be an amazing frag fest - very impressed on the organization that has been done considering it is their first year!
I might go?? Have to check calender etc., etc.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Im going alone so anyone interested pm me.....


I'm going with Alex so we can play encontrar la salchicha on the way!!!
I'll bring some chicharones and we can play Ranchero music all the way there...and possibly some metallica


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I'm going with Alex so we can play encontrar la salchicha on the way!!!
> I'll bring some chicharones and we can play Ranchero music all the way there...and possibly some metallica
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> does he know about it


He'll know as soon as he reads this! Are you coming Greg?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> He'll know as soon as he reads this! Are you coming Greg?[/QUOTE
> 
> I just read it..of course this is going to be so much fun..Dave bring tu sombrero de mariachi y las botas texanas.....Metallica it is


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Alex just does not say, that he will drive the bike 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sig said:


> Alex just does not say, that he will drive the bike


Thats hard core... Dave will have to hold the frag tank, and the frags....


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> Alex just does not say, that he will drive the bike


Lol Greg that was a surprise


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Judging by this picture of Alex back in the day, I would assume he would be able to drive a minimal of 4 guys to the frag fest on his bike. 

PEWPEW!


----------

